# Chimney - ?



## Chimney Inspect (Jan 18, 2012)

superseal said:


> Some gas logs are ventless and do not require liners. However, most are *not* and use the existing fireplace chimney for emissions.
> 
> It's hard to tell whether the flue in question is 9 x 13 or 13 x 13, but these sizes are typical for this application.
> 
> ...


A liner for a fireplace is sized based on the fireplace opening regardless of fuel type. Round liners need to be 1/12th the fireplace opening, square liners 1/10th, and rectangular liners with an aspect ratio of 2:1 or greater need to be 1/8th. I remember a customer with a 50" wide X 40" tall fireplace that he put gas logs in and a chimney company put a 6" diameter stainless liner in it. Needless to say the CO detectors got a workout 

There are better options than stainless steel.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

uh oh..another thread about Jimmy.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

jimmy? Jimmy who I might ask? Do tell!


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> jimmy? Jimmy who I might ask? Do tell!


That would be Jimmy Golden










http://goldenflue.com/


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

MAULEMALL said:


> That would be Jimmy Golden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Jimmy....


----------



## Chimney Inspect (Jan 18, 2012)

From Golden Flue in VA? He does cast in place chimney liner's...they're ok too but...there's a better way


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Chimney Inspect said:


> From Golden Flue in VA? He does cast in place chimney liner's...they're ok too but...there's a better way


Isn't there always...:thumbsup:


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to think I knew next to nothing about fireplaces and flues. Thanks to this thread I think i know even less. thank you very much.


----------

